# Piper Alpha. RIP.



## Erimus

Just a thought for those families and friends who lost their 167 loved ones some 30 years ago today.

RIP

Geoff


----------



## Winmar

Erimus said:


> Just a thought for those families and friends who lost their 167 loved ones some 30 years ago today.
> 
> RIP
> 
> Geoff


Amen to that Geoff, terrible tragedy. May they all rest in peace and may their remaining families only have happy memories.


----------



## Ken Wood

R.I.P. We must also remember the remarkable acts of heroism by some of the rescuers.


----------



## Erimus

Ken Wood said:


> R.I.P. We must also remember the remarkable acts of heroism by some of the rescuers.


Indeed and many of them still have truma through flashbacks, well said.

geoff


----------



## Winmar

Erimus said:


> Indeed and many of them still have truma through flashbacks, well said.
> 
> geoff


Yes indeed, well said Ken, Very brave people one and all. Probably not a lot of trauma therapy available back then either. They will carry those events with them all their lives. God help them all.


----------



## tugger

John Seaborne who is a good mate off another site has gone home for the memorial he was the skipper on one of the rescue boats and received a bravery award. It was as a terrible disaster and so many lives lost.
Lest We Forget.
Tugger


----------



## hawkey01

Today 6th July 2019.

A few moments of reflection to remember those 167 men who died on this day in 1988.

R.I.P.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Erimus

Thanks Hawkey, had not checked the date......

RIP

Geoff


----------



## OilJiver

Remarkable courage of many, with some losing their lives trying to save others. A tragedy, worsened by lack of justice for the victims and their families.
RIP


----------



## Frank P

A terrible tragedy. May they all rest in peace..


----------



## Aberdonian

A second cousin on my mother’s Ellington side, Aberdeen-born Derek, a former trawl skipper prior to becoming a rig fitter on the Piper Alpha oil rig, survived the explosion and resulting oil and gas fires on this day in 1988 which killed 167 men with only 61 survivors, some badly burned. The death toll included two crewmen of a rescue vessel. Derek was rescued after jumping into the sea when fire engulfed the rig. 
When trying to describe the much-reported eerie sound emitted by the fire, he is supposedly quoted as likening it to the “wailing of a banshee”.

Keith


----------



## Bill Morrison

Aberdonian said:


> A second cousin on my mother’s Ellington side, Aberdeen-born Derek, a former trawl skipper prior to becoming a rig fitter on the Piper Alpha oil rig, survived the explosion and resulting oil and gas fires on this day in 1988 which killed 167 men with only 61 survivors, some badly burned. The death toll included two crewmen of a rescue vessel. Derek was rescued after jumping into the sea when fire engulfed the rig.
> When trying to describe the much-reported eerie sound emitted by the fire, he is supposedly quoted as likening it to the “wailing of a banshee”.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith. I think Derek past away suddenly at the begining of May this year. Another Torry Loon gone.
Bill


----------



## Aberdonian

Hi Bill,

I am saddened to hear about the passing of Derek; my belated condolences to his family and friends. RIP.

Keith


----------



## remembering

I was a diver on the Piper alpha in 77, eleven years before the terrible disaster, and have some beautiful photos I took from that time. We were working from the Sedco 704, using it as a diving platform for both surface supplied and saturation diving. Our inspections show the Piper alpha already to be rusting out down below. Topside, it had frequent gas leaks, and I have a photo that I'll post that I took of one of the horizontal flarestacks on fire, melting, and falling into the sea.


----------



## remembering

Here is the Piper alpha from 1977, picture taken by me from the Sedco 704. I have other photos as I can scan them.

Michael O'Hair


----------



## Frank P

Michael, it is an interesting photo, why don't you post it and the others that you have in the main gallery?

Frank


----------



## remembering

Frank,
I would like to, but where in the main gallery does it go?
Michael O'Hair


----------



## Frank P

Michael, put the photos in the "Special Purpose Vessels" category, there are some photos of the Piper Alpha and other rigs already in there...

Cheers Frank


----------



## remembering

Frank,
One question before I upload more to the gallery. I see that most of the photos there give the viewer the option of clicking for a larger photo. I see no way to give that option for my own photos. What am I overlooking or not doing properly? I posted this question below one of my photos but got no reponse. I emailed the site administrator with the question and still have received no response. A pity, because I have many photos and slides to scan and upload but will delay until I can offer them in a larger format. 

Mike


----------



## Basil

Truly shocking, dreadful event.


----------



## Frank P

Mike, I have just uploaded a photo "Canadian Enterprise" and there was no special option for larger photos, for me I just followed and filled in the options that are available and the make larger button is automatically there after the photo is uploaded...

Best of luck 

Frank


----------



## Frank P

Mike, a possible reason that your photos do not enlarge is that on the photo that you posted today your pixel size (dimensions) is smaller than other peoples uploads, yours today is 291 x 418 and mine yesterday is 1024 x 564.

Frank


----------



## hawkey01

Mike,

When I have taken copies from 35mm slides for instance, I use software to be able to enlarge the photo. I use one - Image resizer for windows - for the life of me I cannot remember where I got it from but believe it was from one of our members. Maybe a search on the web using the - Image resizer for windows - as your search. Mine was free and works very well and has lots of options to be able to enhance your photos.
There is a facility to do it already built in to your PC if you are using windows 10. With copied photo - go to the photo and edit/create at top. You will see three ... to the right hand side. Click there and look at the drop down - it has resize on there. Click and off you go.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Basil

Thanks, Hawkey01.
Hadn't noticed that on Win10.


----------



## Frank P

I use irfanview to resize images.

frank


----------



## wl745

I have diaries for most years and looking through one recently found an entry with a reply from an agency telling me I had not been accepted for a position on the Piper Alpha.Yes I have said a prayer.


----------

